
Why Don't More Female Figure Skaters Wear Pants? - IntronExon
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2018/02/why-dont-more-female-figure-skaters-wear-pants/552416/?single_page=true
======
brooklyn_ashey
I don't see why figure skating men don't wear dresses. They look cool when you
twirl. One would think that would be a (possible) artistic aspect of the
performance. It would definitely get noticed as well.

~~~
david38
Olympics cater to the masses for support. Men wearing dresses would turn off
so many viewers I can't think of a faster way to shut it down.

~~~
dingaling
> Olympics cater to the masses for support.

The London 2012 games cost £9.3 billion all-in. The sale of tickets to the
masses raised £0.659 billion and TV rights another £0.350 billion.

I think at this point the Olympics are a media-corporate-government juggernaut
that continues through its own momentum, not mass support.

------
vfulco
Maybe it isn't all about the skill?

~~~
dogma1138
[https://kotaku.com/sailor-moon-still-works-as-a-figure-
skati...](https://kotaku.com/sailor-moon-still-works-as-a-figure-skating-
routine-1794586305)

------
dragonwriter
So, what I get from all the various forms of “nowhere else in sport...” is
that the author is completely ignorant of the existence of DanceSport.

------
aerialcombat
Why don't girls wear pants to the prom?

~~~
xbmcuser
Some do when they are allowed to.

